# Imperial Guard Tanks "1.5 Wave"



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

It's Games Day Spain 2009 tomorrow, so any good info please post here! Usual rewards up for grabs. 

Games Workshop sent an email out with the Hellhound and it's variants, released in August IIRC:


----------



## radical_psyker (Jun 6, 2008)

*Imperial Guard Hellhound "1.5 Wave"*

New all-plastic Leman Russ Demolisher (+variants) from the GW website - LINK



> Take cover and call for reinforcements - new tanks are coming from the forges to lay waste to the battlefield. A number of new vehicle kits and Bitz Packs are released this August, perfect for tank commanders and treadheads of every persuasion. Shown here is the new Imperial Guard Leman Russ Demolisher - the ultimate siege tank, plated in additional armour and bristling with deadly weaponry.
> 
> The multi-part plastic kit includes all the hull and sponson-mounted weapons available to this beast, and can also be assembled as a Leman Russ Executioner or Leman Russ Punisher!


----------



## radical_psyker (Jun 6, 2008)

Lord Reevan said:


> Is this the only turret weapon pictured or are there any other things flying about? I'd like to see hpw they do am executioner


The only other pic is the CAD of the Executioner turret from UK Games Day last year, how lucky for you! :grin:












neilbatte said:


> I dread to think how much it'll cost though tanks are already bloody expensive





KarlFranz40k said:


> likewise, it will doubtless be at least what the demolisher is now :angry:


Nope - £5 cheaper in the UK and 50c cheaper in the US if the June 1st Price Lists are anything to go by: *£30/US$49.50 *


----------

